
Kids Today will affect Programmer's Wages Tomorrow - r0br0dz
https://amp.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/21/coding-education-teaching-silicon-valley-wages
======
jamesmp98
Fucking. Duh.

In reality though, I've been against this whole thing for a few years now. The
entry level is already saturated now, I wonder how bad it'll be in 5-10 years

~~~
r0br0dz
Yes it hit me when my daughter told me she was in Computer Science class...
granted we live in a small city in the south so I was truly surprised at the
speed the curriculum came down from top officials. I do wonder then if what we
do now we do for love and pleasure since eventualy AI will be coding.

